# Bad Pokemon you'd like to see improved



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2018)

This thread is about Pokemon who you personally like but suck competitively. Explain why you like them, why they suck and how you think they should be buffed.

I like Flareon. It's the fire Eeveelution, has great attack and looks cool. But it's so shit.



Gen 1

-Shit HP
-Shit defence
-Shit speed
-Shit movepool
-Fire typing (weak against earthquake and surf)

Flareon was fragile and slow. It would faint before doing much (if anything). A real shame because it's 130 attack and 110 special go to waste.

Gen 2

-Special attack nerfed to 95
-No physical fire attacks
-Movepool given limited improvement

It got some improvements and nerfs but was still shit like in gen 1 for the same reasons

Gen 3

-Flash Fire
-Overheat

It got some improvements but was still shit like in gen 1 for the same reasons

Gen 4

-Best physical fire move was Fire Fang
-Lava Plume (30% burn chance)
-Superpower
-Stealth rock

It got some improvements but was still shit like in gen 1 for the same reasons

Gen 5

-Facade + guts

It got some improvements but was still shit like in gen 1 for the same reasons

Gen 6

-Flare blitz

It got a good improvement (finally!) but was still shit like in gen 1 for the same reasons

Gen 7

-Nothing worth mentioning

It was still shit like in gen 1 for the same reasons

So Flareon's problems are a shit movepool and poor defences combined with a fire typing. Buffing Flareon is a challenge. Buffing it's stats would make it the odd one out among the Eeveelutions. Being slow and fragile means it needs priority moves to make it worth considering. I'm tempted to say give it Extremespeed and a Pixelate-esque ability to convert normal type attacks into fire type attacks, but that would probably make it broken similar to gen 6 Talonflame. It wouldn't make sense if Flareon could learn Mach Punch, Bullet Punch (no arms), Ice Shard or Aqua Jet (wrong type).

I think it should have the ability Fur Coat and the following moves:

-Sacred Fire
-Pursuit
-Extremespeed
-Sucker Punch
-Shadow Sneak
-Vacuum Wave
-A new 40 power fire type physical priority move
-Crunch
-Zen Headbutt
-Morning Sun
-Will-O-Wisp

It would probably still be fragile and outclassed but improved defences and a few dangerous new tools would at least make it a scary opponent in the lower tiers.


----------



## Flame (Nov 13, 2018)

Flygon.... mega version

not bad. but....


----------

